# should have called you houdini



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Darn it Apollo you played tricks on me before now I can't find you at all where did you go? Apollo hid under his rock and grated before I went to feed him before me and my husband went to bed and he's completely gone I removed e everything from the tank while my husband checked the room and nothing no body no Apollo he was fine when we left the room to watch a movie


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is so strange :/ Im sorry you lost Apollo


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry thats horrible, I wonder how he disappeared do you have a cat? or a bird?


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope only the fish my cats are with my parents


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

Could he have jumped out and fallen behind something?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

did you check in the filter? if you have one


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

No filter like I said we moved everything I took apart the whole entire fishtank while my husband joe moved everything and checked in everything in our bedroom and nothing


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

huh, thats really odd...


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

I know right


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I have no idea, wish you'd had a video camera on maybe he was abducted lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Apollo. I hope you'll be able to solve the mystery of his disappearance.


----------

